# My New Marine Tank and additions



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Ive just got myself another big tank, so after spending past 4 days on it thought id show you guys the pics.
Only daunting thing was adding a bit more slightly newer water but its all gone well. 
And thanks to Luke my wonderful hubby as he abused his bank card getting me the new chromis, the regal tang and a huge anenome, which my clowns took straight to. 

Heres the pics *


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Its a Dory!!!!! I love the blue one! Set up's looking great!


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

holy crap that looks great :shock:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Its a whole new world outside my usual "*forum shell*"...great set up *Penny*, the clown pics look cool, I think this is the first time I have ventured on the fish side of things, must look some more...by the way, a long long time ago (over 27 years) back in Aussie, my father (an absolute fish nut) and uncle set up a huge garage and 2 outside swimming pools full of Marine fish imported from figi!!! As long as I can remember, growing up, there was always plenty of fish tanks in the house, he even had a tropical fish shop in the late sixties. He would take us to fish shows, were he would come away with trophies for best of breed etc...once again great set up...T.T. 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Thank you guys for the nice coments :wink: *


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

Penny it looks great...bet its gorgeous to sit and look at in the evening...


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Looking good penny! so how bigs the new tank?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Its a Rio 180* :lol:


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Amazing settup you've got there Penny, you & Luke have done a gr8 job :wink:


----------



## twistedclown (Feb 17, 2006)

WOW thats really beautiful, time well spent :wink:


----------



## ndixon7868 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Penny,

How old was the original set up that this was moved from? what filtration are you running there and what lights?
sorry to ask so many questions, but i have been keeping marines for years now and your tank does not look mature enough for a nem!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

ndixon7868 said:


> Hi Penny,
> 
> How old was the original set up that this was moved from? what filtration are you running there and what lights?
> sorry to ask so many questions, but i have been keeping marines for years now and your tank does not look mature enough for a nem!


*Well its doing great in my tank so i must be doing something right :wink: ive been keeping marines since july last year  if we all do what we read on the net or out of books we wouldnt have half the stuff would we? i went to see a m8s tank last week he doesnt use a skimmer and doesnt use RO water he fills his tank up with a garden hose and water from the tap, hes also got 3 different tangs in there that people told him he couldnt keep together, and hes been keeping marines for over 25years, so it just goes to show.
im very happy with my tank and the way it is so weres the problem?
i have T5 & T8 lighting  *


----------



## ndixon7868 (Mar 8, 2006)

ooops, i`m sorry i didn't mean to question the great Penny  

My first tank was filled with tap water and i used T8 lighting, i also had a yellow, PB and a regal tang in a 4ft tank, this tank was running with 2 large external filters   
I soon learnt that it made more sence to listen to the people in the shops, read books and the net, as the modern ways of doing thongs with all the latest equiptement not only made my life easier but also kept the aquarium looking nicer and the occupants healthier for longer.
I would say IMO that your friend should move with the times for the sake of his livestock and that you should take a little feedback as it was meant instead of jumping at me aggresively. :wink: 
Is your nem still doing really well or is it slowly disintergrating :?: have you any recent pics of him and his location in the tank :?: 
You lighting is not good enough for him :!: :!: :!: 
I see you are using an internal skimmer, looks like a sander :?: you will just do as well without one than using that.
Your filtation has not been mentioned, are you using an internal filter :?: this will not be good enough and will produce nitrates, if that is living rock in your tank then this should take care of all your filtration needs but it will not breath properly if you do not have enough flow, from the pics i have seen you really need to increase your flow.
Just following these measures will make your tank look 100 times nicer and all inside will thrive much better.
This was not meant as a critisisum :!: :!: just an observation...take it or leave it :wink: 
I am ultimately on here to learn more about keeping lizards and should i have any problems i will take all feedback from you and every one else with thanks even if they have a 4posts by there name, just because i have just joined does not mean i know nothing or i am going to come on here and attack people and then clear off.
I have over the last 25 years kept tropical fish and started my first marine tank 1996 i have also kept Boa constrictors, i had a male and a female that lived and mated together for many years.
Please take my feedback as constructive :wink: as this is how it is meant.

Thanks.

Nigel.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Hi Nigel, i didnt mean my comments to come over wrong but theres so many people out there that judge us with marine tanks.
ive since moved over to a rio 240, i have 2 orange clowns, 2 black clowns, yellow tang, regal tang, 1 chromis, 1 cleaner shrimp, snails, hermit crabs and a nem, im now using a red sea prizim skimmer have more than enough pupms for water flow and a eheim external filter.
as for the nem in that pic it died 2 days after but wasnt my fault as the lady we got them from had all the nems back she had sold.
ive since got another one in my tank that is doing really well.

as for my friend he wont change as hes been doing his tank like this for years, ive also seen his tank and his livestock and there more than great hes had fish in there for more than 15 years.

i'll take a note of what you have said but i know what were doing.
and if i needed help id id ask people I KNOW WHO KNOW. simple

Good day
Penny*


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

ndixon7868 said:


> ooops, i`m sorry i didn't mean to question the great Penny


and whats that supposed to mean?.

The 240 is old mature water, Old mature filter, old mature LIVE bedding, all ocean rock par 2 small pieces removed and replaced with live rock thats been in a tank for longer than my brothers been alive possibly. The filtration is adequate, so is the lighting. The skimmer although air driven did its job but the tank didnt have the yellow tang in there at the time and the regal was small. all our corals have thrived, some better than when we took them from the place we got them. Water parameters are fine with our nitrates only being as high as 10 at the very highest. RO water is used for water changes from our RO Unit. Ph is still good too. All corals are fed with trace elements and also live phytoplankton. Our fish are fed mostly fresh and occasionally frozen, the tangs also have nori as a supplement.
Yes as my wife stated the first Nem died but this wasnt in a good state after we got it home, Our Friend Treeboa had the same happen when he got his in his tank, Are you suggesting Mike has an unmature tank too?
I sincerely hope you are not jumping to this conclusions on the basis you have kept marines for 10 years and feel you are the be all and end all of knowledge.
Please dont get me wrong we DO appreciate help and comments, BUT when it is of use and when we need it. Im in no way in any position to say i know everything as i certainly dont but the people behind the scenes that have helped us manage to have this beautiful set up the way it is have kept marines for a lot longer than a decade matey, and have kept these before some of the modern day equipment you probably swear by came out.
Now please dont think im being offensive but id appreciate you dont give me the hero of the forum attitude as Ive seen it come and go so many times, and I doubt very much you could help me.

Many thanks
Keep enjoying this forum

Luke :wink:

P.S. If you need help on beardies then feel free to email me. :wink: I just hope you take advice as good as you give it.


----------



## ndixon7868 (Mar 8, 2006)

As and when i need advise on my beardie i will definately give you a shout as i am allways ready to listen to any advice given without taking offence :roll: 

you may have taken your ocean roack and others from another mature marine tank but this does not make your tank mature enough to keep a nem :!: 

infact you do not have enough flow as you can see by the stagnent water on the surface, the lighting will never support that nem.

Although i am not saying that ALL will die, i am just stating, to make your life easier and the tank to look clearer and the occupants healthier, try making a few changes.....Thats all :!: 

I am not surgesting that your friend does not know what he is doing but perhaps he should move with the times, i am also not surgesting that i know more than anybody else due to the fact i have been keeping marines for 10 years, i also do not see that your friend knows more because he has been keeping them even longer, i do not see it as a competion as you do :!: :!: but i would have thought that after more than 10 years you and your friend would be trying to improve things for your fish and corals.

I am not the be all and end all of knowledge but at least i am prepared to listen to the people that are and take their advice.

But i have to say from what i have read from you in the last post that i agrea..... i doubt i can help you MATEY:!: 

as i stated before i am allways able to accept advice from people, just a shame that not everyone is able to accept constructive critisisum as it is meant.

Thanks.


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

intersting you say move with the times, the use of live rock is the berlin method, thats donkies years old in fact, the main problem then was lack of water movement, not the case in pens tank as such, scum you say water movement will keep it away, not in all cases, i have a rio 300, the pumps in place are 1*600,2*1000, 1*1600 1*300 and 1*4400 all lph i still get that dust effect on the surface, you want the pump details, 2 rios,i pond type pump,1 clearseal,1maxijet and 1 seio ( uncased), two of the more powerfull `heads` have hydor nozels on them, the pond pump blows straight up nearly, the maxijets been modded and is just sub surface, on top of that there are 2 prizms running one with surface skimmer, min 65kg liverock
my lighting like pens is power compact t5`s, in her case she has 2*55 watts daylight blues, i have the same plus a pair of 36 watts, the nem that died was purchased the day before pen got hers, it looked `ok` in the sellers tank and was the best of the 3 for sale, what was noticed with both was the clowns agressivly trying to host as soon as the nems in the rank, that possibly accounted for the problems but in all honesty i feel the nems were on thier way out anyway as they dont die as soon as they did uless the water is really bad, the fact i keep other corals and they can be fragged and also self populate really says the conditions are not far off, if you have been into this game that many years you will be only too aware that nems dont ship very good and in most cases are in fact half way gone when the shops recieve them unless they are clones from someone elses tank, talking water conditions one thing pen has never posted about is coraline, i have never seen a tank produce it as fast as hers does, she uses no enhancers to do it, i have now seen this happen in three tanks, initially a 96, then the 180 and now its all starting again in the 240, that does not happen in a `pisspot` one thing though-experience it is nothing to do with how many years its to do with what has been learned from that time, there are to many text book experts in exotics but there are also those who have been at it for many years but still know sod all, not everything works for everybody, what works with one another fails with,xenia is one coral that i give as an example, wait untill you possibly consider breeding your beardies, you will get a fair few ways to do it, all have worked but you may find that the ways wont work for yours


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

ndixon7868 said:


> infact you do not have enough flow as you can see by the stagnent water on the surface, the lighting will never support that nem.


Like i said before i have now got a rio 240 and you havent even seen the pictures yet, so how do you know i havent got good surface water???


----------



## ndixon7868 (Mar 8, 2006)

:wink:


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

he is a perfect example of what i was telling you about mike dont you think? :wink:


----------



## ndixon7868 (Mar 8, 2006)

oooooohhhhhhh! sorry to offer advise to you and your little click, i'll remember not to do this in the future as you allready seem to know it all!!!

sorry will not bother you guys again :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

dont be like that just join in in outher things not that every one has an idiotic moment
dan


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

you have offered me advice, where ??? must be old age creeeping up on me because i dont remember, i do not profess to know it all, the day you stop learning is the day your looking at knot holes from the inside of a box, interesting that you are not interested in rational debate on anything i have posted now, if you would rather run away than converse then that is upto ypu


----------



## ndixon7868 (Mar 8, 2006)

not running away... just loosing the will to live with this.....
I simply stated that the tank that was in the pics not any of the others stated in all the replies i have had.... does not look mature enough to house a nem..... i then offered some advise!!!!!
The lighting you state IMO is not good enough to house a nem and nor is a tank that has only been running for about 4 months.

I do not in the pics i have seen see any evidence of coraline algea to any great degree. plus the coral at the back looks like some kind of leather coral that is not showing it self properly.

I have seen pics of your tank and think it looks very nice!!!
But judging by the pics i have seen of Penny's tank i would say there was room for improvement.

Why have you all spent all your time talking about your tank and the new ones that Penny has set up but not about the actual issues i raised...smoke and mirrors!!!...

You are right the berlin method has been around along time and yet you are still running with nitrate traps of external and internal filters.

YOUR LIGHTING IS NOT SUFFICIENT TO KEEP A NEM!!!

the skimmers you state are crap!!! and you could have had as much flow or more with just one or two streamer pumps.

ALL just my opinion!!!

Not running away..... just cant be bothered trying to teach old dogs even older tricks.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

Heres a pic of my new tank so you can see a bit of what i have in there, i didnt take many so this will have to do.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

ndixon7868 said:


> oooooohhhhhhh! sorry to offer advise to you and your little click, i'll remember not to do this in the future as you allready seem to know it all!!!
> 
> sorry will not bother you guys again :!: :!: :!:


TBH i never asked for it, so you shouldnt jump in all guns blazing, you simply dont know me, or anything about us, you havent seen our tank or know anything about its history.

Ive always been open to suggestions not remarks to try and belittle me, this opitomises why this forum has gone downhill. I remember when it was a decent place, some people on here may disagree with what ive said but to be frank with you what ever your name is?. Keep your opinions to yourself in future you never know what hot water theyll land you in.

Cheers

Mike your wasting your time with this loser, he knows nish, thinks hes a god, and ive had enough, Im not interested in arguing with him mate, ive got a life that needs tending to.


----------



## ndixon7868 (Mar 8, 2006)

Sorry i didn't mean to offer unwanted advise, just me thinking of the animal (nem) won't happen again and i would have left off ages ago but your muppet friend carried on!!!

If you feel belittled then that is because you guys seem to think you know it all over and above everyone else on here and for you to receive constructive critisisum is not some thing you are used to.

*So now we are onto hot water!!!! ok how might that be???? please explain!!! allways looking for some fun!!!!*

It would also seem to me and anybody else that has and is reading this that i may know enough to out argue you guys and that you do not know me enough to call me a looser!!!!

Yes you may have a life to tend to, but you also have some livestock to tend to aswell, try taking some advise and sending the nem back to the shop before you kill another!!!!

In future i think like most people on here and other forums you should take a little advise as it was meant and not get aggressive thinking that you and your little click know it all.

Thanks.

Nigel Dixon. xxx


----------



## ndixon7868 (Mar 8, 2006)

PennyTreeBoa said:


> Heres a pic of my new tank so you can see a bit of what i have in there, i didnt take many so this will have to do.


Sorry Penny, didn't see this pic, have to say from what i see it looks fantastic :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Sorry Penny not really been following through this thread but what i see of your tank it looks brilliant  one question, wheres the fish? Can only see one clown fish !


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

> You are right the berlin method has been around along time and yet you are still running with nitrate traps of external and internal filters.
> 
> YOUR LIGHTING IS NOT SUFFICIENT TO KEEP A NEM!!!
> 
> ...


nitrates 10/20 depends on how long before a water change, phosphates undetectable, plus if you looked into in some softies actually do process nitrates, posibly my lighting is not but plenty of people actually do under t5`s, yes my skimmers in your opinion may be crap, but then again if you are using better you are in fact skimming out good dtuff as well as bad, you add reacr rlements i assume ??. one or two streams, mm interesting just what do you think the seio is ???, enough people actualy prefeer these to expensive tunze`s

i assume then that your calling me a muppet, feel free my friend, again your opinion which in this case means as much to me as dog shit on my shoe, a mere anoyance, you will simply have to do better than that

if this is not the case then please accept my appols but as you dont specify who you are in fact talking about then no one is too know, i assume you consider me one of the `click`then possibly you dont know me at all, if you did then you would realise i have been around many years and in some things actually do know my stuff, but as say no one knows it all, and that includes you, just out of curio how do you think we used to keep marines before all this high tech stuff arrived, yes we had stuff dying but like reptiles we learnt what it actually needed, you may need these high tech skimmers if you have a heavy stock bio load but then again have you not read the latest practices put forward by leng sy ?? quite a few well renowned fishkeepers now use this method WITHOUT skimmers, no doubt you will say that organics can cause lateral line errrosion, yet there is no deffinate proof of this and even lack of natural sunlight is bandied in with the theory, end of the day everyone is entitled to thier own opinions and advice tended by someone whos own thoughts do not agree can be accepted or rejected, if your going to say to me that all nitrate should be removed from a tank then i will dissagree and so will others especially soft coral keepers who have read up on the subject and the thoughts in the main are that a lot of them use it, that information has been published in scientific papers, in fact if i remember correctly some hard corals use it as do some clams, but then again as you have been in the game about 10 years you will be aware of all the points i have brought up.
now its totally up to you if you stay or go, personally i dont care either way, i wont try to pursuade you to do either, others might i wont-your choice, no i wont offer advice on your beardies as i know nearly sod all about them other than what i can read from a book


----------



## ndixon7868 (Mar 8, 2006)

plus if you looked into in some softies actually do process nitrates, there will be enough nitrates being produced without us adding more.

posibly my lighting is not but plenty of people actually do under t5`s, 

yes T5's IMO are great and i would prefer these to halides for my own reasons for most set ups but not for keeping a NEM. by the way where is that nem???


yes my skimmers in your opinion may be crap, but then again if you are using better you are in fact skimming out good dtuff as well as bad, you add reacr rlements i assume ??. one or two streams, mm interesting just what do you think the seio is ???, enough people actualy prefeer these to expensive tunze`s
not used one but have seen them from what i remember they are a little smaller and a lot cheaper, fair enough!


i have been around many years and in some things actually do know my stuff, but as say no one knows it all, and that includes you, 
Yep exactly my point in all this, THANK YOU!!!

just out of curio how do you think we used to keep marines before all this high tech stuff arrived, yes we had stuff dying but like reptiles we learnt what it actually needed,
How did we learn? we listened to the experts and read books and went on forums such as this!!! we listened and took other peoples advice!!! we did not say... well i have allways done it this way and it works fine for me!!! although i have to admit that it is a changing field.

you may need these high tech skimmers if you have a heavy stock bio load but then again have you not read the latest practices put forward by leng sy ?? 
No sorry i have not, now i assume you do read other peoples opinions and take them on board. just not a newbie on a forum though huh!

quite a few well renowned fishkeepers now use this method WITHOUT skimmers, no doubt you will say that organics can cause lateral line errrosion, yet there is no deffinate proof of this and even lack of natural sunlight is bandied in with the theory, end of the day everyone is entitled to thier own opinions and advice tended by someone whos own thoughts do not agree can be accepted or rejected,
Agreed 100% never argued about that, just feel if you choose a method in which to skim, then skim!!
Most of the methods i have seen without a skimmer include some kind of refugium that is taking out the nitrates anyway.

if your going to say to me that all nitrate should be removed from a tank then i will dissagree and so will others especially soft coral keepers who have read up on the subject and the thoughts in the main are that a lot of them use it, that information has been published in scientific papers, in fact if i remember correctly some hard corals use it as do some clams, but then again as you have been in the game about 10 years you will be aware of all the points i have brought up.
Totally and have not disputed this, just do not see the point in deliberately adding more nitrates when not needed.

[/quote]

Now have you finished your rant?? good!!! now you can put your books down and read this!!!!!!

There is many methods for keeping marines, agreed, there are also many methods for killing a nem and yours is just one. IMO

Now all this started because i left some constructive feedback for Penny, ok you may not agree, but there is no need to look down your noses at me or anybody else, you are not as you have pointed out above listening to other peoples thoughts on keeping marines.
Why do you all feel you are above learning or changing, or perhaps you are just so arrogant that you do not like people to leave critisisum for you.


I offer you an example........

MAN A puts a post on a reptile forum showing photos of his new viv and bearded dragon.

MAN B slightly concerned posts back, high there could you please tell me what you are using for light and heat as i cannot see by your photo, could you also post me the dimensions. thanks.

MAN A replies sure it is 4x2x2 my dragon is an adult male and my heat and light are both supplied by one 60w house bulb. but it is ok because i have always done it this way.


Would you not offer some advice???? even though he did not ask for it???? as far as i can see that the minute he put the picture up he was open for advice and asking for it.

So what the F*** is all this arguing about??????????????????

Although it is fun :lol:


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

> you may need these high tech skimmers if you have a heavy stock bio load but then again have you not read the latest practices put forward by leng sy ??
> No sorry i have not, now i assume you do read other peoples opinions and take them on board. just not a newbie on a forum though huh!


considering you claim to have been in the game this long i find it incredulous that the name leng sy has evaded you




> by the way where is that nem???


as i posted the ONE i had died, well thats not quite true, once i realised its demise was iminent it was removed from the tank and flushed, my clowns have sence hosted in some xenia,something previously they would not do

i tend in the main not to read books as they are quite often out of date and only give one persons views in the main, or in a worse case senario a few peoples which can actually conflict, the likes of axlerod was good years ago but with the advances made over the years i think that a lot of the info is dangerous, having said that at least the berlin method is there albeit in a very basic form

intersting your thoughts on nitrites, in many places in the world you have rivers falling into the sea, those provide many of the phoshates and nitrates yet the fish in those areas do not suffer, also think about the flourishing and abundant life surrounding the volcanic steam pipes


http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-03/index.php
browse through that lot
http://www.ecosystemaquarium.com/html/News.html 
plus here

you may like to read this
In 1989 I became interested in designing a filtration system that would reduce the need for water changes and that would, and the same time, keep fish, coral and other inverts healthy. My goal was to find a natural alternative to the current filtration system. This filtration system would make use of well known micro-biological and photosynthetic principles to reduce the concentration of waste products in the water, hence, the name Ecosystem Filtration System. The task that remained was to test the Ecosystem in the real world. 

I first used my filtration system in 1991 on a 55 gallon fish-only saltwater aquarium. I was able to keep some twenty fishes ranging from small to large (although most were medium sized to large), fed them heavily everyday and did not perform any water changes. The fish maintained their color and did not develop lateral line disease. The quality of the water appeared good. I used Instant Ocean salt and the water quality was tested. The pH remained stable at 8.0 to 8.3. The test also revealed that there was trace ammonia and trace nitrites present and that nitrates remained within a safe range for fish. (less than 40 p.p.m.) It is important to note that no protein skimmers were used in the Ecosystem Filtration System at any time! 

After the success of the 55 gallon salt water fish-only aquarium, I decided in Feb. 1992 to test the filter on a 240 gallon reef tank (96" x 24" x 24") which contained a large number of fish. Unlike the 55 gallon tank, this tank did not have crushed coral nor sand at the bottom bud did use Instant Ocean salt. The size of the filter was 60" x 16'' x 18". This filter differed from the prototype in that it included base live rock and was larger in size. No water changes were made despite the fact that the fish were fed heavily on a daily basis. Multivitamins and multi-mineral blocks were added to the tank. The tank consisted of a mixture of soft corals and large polyp stony corals. The corals and the fish thrived for the lifetime of the tank, which was moved in Sept. 1993. Water testing revealed that pH was stable at 8.0 to 8.2. There were trace amounts of ammonia and nitrites, and some nitrates were present but stayed within a safe range. The level of phosphate was not tested at that time.

When I opened my tropical fish store in January, 1994 I set up a 600 gallon reef aquarium (96" x 48" x 30") using the Ecosystem filter. The dimensions of the filter were 72" x 24" x 20" reflecting the size of the aquarium. I used about 600 lbs. of Marshall Island live rock in the tank and a different type of salt (rich in phosphates as I later discovered). The aquarium consisted of a mixture of soft corals, large polyp stony corals and small polyp stony corals known as Acropora. It also housed a large variety of saltwater fish (about fifty and most of them medium to large-sized) which were fed heavily each day. The fish retained their color and never developed lateral line disease. Fish with lateral line disease that were placed into the tank recovered in about 6 to 8 weeks. The soft corals thrived in the tank while some large polyp stony corals did not survive. Acropora corals also died. The water of the tank was never changed and thus led to a calcium deficiency which, in turn, led to he disappearance of coraline algae. Although I added multivitamins and multi mineral blocks, I could not stimulate stony coral growth. The water of the tank was tested and the pH level was stable at 8.0 to 8.3. There were trace levels of ammonia and nitrites. Nitrates remained within the same range, however, phosphates were tested and found to be present at unusually high levels and were believed to be the cause of poor stony coral growth (phosphates prevent the calcification of stony corals). The high phosphate levels appear to be extraneous to the filtration system and may possible be due to the type of salt used. The tank was disassembled in March 1996 due to our move to a new location.

A 120 gallon reef tank was set up in July, 1995. Its dimensions were 48"x24"x24" and the filter's dimensions were 36"x12"x18". I used reverse osmosis water mixed with Reef Crystal sea salt. A combination of Marshall Island, Fiji Island, and Indonesian live rock were used (about 180lbs. total). Unlike the previous tank, both stony and soft corals thrived (including the Acropora). The tank was set up bare-bottom for easier siphoning of detritus and thus involved routine water changes. The tank was also placed so that it could receive a mixture of natural and artificial light. The water was never tested. This tank was dismantled in March 1996 and reassembled at a new location on the same day. The corals and fish are thriving. The siphoning of detritus is done weekly and accounts for about 3.5 gallons of water changed. 

In March 1996, another tank, a 400 gallon tank (66"x48"x30") , was set up. The Ecosystem filter dimensions are 60"x16"x18". This tank was set up solely for growing small polyp stony corals. Reverse osmosis water mixed with Reef Crystal sea salt was used. About 400 lbs. of a mixture of base rock was used as well. A variety of species of SPS corals were kept and monitored in this tank. They are growing at their natural growth rate and all fish are very healthy (including a new addition recovering from lateral line disease). 

The Ecosystem Filtration System, when used in conjunction with a good salt and with moderate water changes, can keep both corals and fish healthy while simultaneously keeping the levels of nitrates and nitrites very low if they appear at all. Our goal to provide an effective and nature friendly filtration system has been realized and all that remains to be done is to fine tune the optimum conditions.

Leng SyInventor and creator of Ecosystem



From the Experts 
"Over the years numerous individuals have come to be known for the development of various reef technologies. It may be time to add another name of an individual that has developed a breakthrough methodology: Leng Sy and the Ecosystem method."
-Mike Paletta


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"This filtration System has shattered a couple of myths. I feel confident in stating that the Ecosystem Filtration System can support a thriving Reef Building Stony Coral Aquarium."
-Steve Tyree 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"In several years of investigating Head and Lateral Line Erosion, I have never seen such rapid improvement and resolution of lesions as I have seen in the Ecosystem Aquarium."
-Robert Hildreth, D.V.M.


----------



## ndixon7868 (Mar 8, 2006)

treeboa said:


> > you may need these high tech skimmers if you have a heavy stock bio load but then again have you not read the latest practices put forward by leng sy ??
> > No sorry i have not, now i assume you do read other peoples opinions and take them on board. just not a newbie on a forum though huh!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

> There is no use for external filters if you have enough live rock and flow


ah you have never considered live rock rubble in a powerfilter then, hmmm now i thought you had experience, seems not, if you had bothered to read the full postings as they were made then your small mind could possibly have seen that two nems were mentioned, but in your own words


> nor did i say i knew or read everything


, i know its hard to multitask as in read and understand but keep trying you will improve soon, you know your starting come across as a numptie i had fun with on cview media, he was good at spouting shit as well, chin up old chap soon be time for bed


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

WoW Pennys bad side :shock: not read what the fuss is about, but by them comments looks like it kinda got outa hand to me lmao soz if i'm interuptin btw just "fish keeping" is my favourite thread to read lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

Come on people lets clear this up and clean it up a little please.

We all have differences of opinion and i can see that this has got very personal.

Penny you have a tank that looks great and if everything is running smoothly and all your animals are thriving then you must be doing something right.

Ndixon i can also see that you were willing to offer advice and that is to your credit as well.

Please can we call a truce on this thread and leave it in place as there are some valid points in it.

Penny i know you are passionate about what you keep and what you do but......do we really need to use the language to get a point across?

If you could edit your posts it would be appretiated but if not then i will have to remove them.


----------



## ndixon7868 (Mar 8, 2006)

Oh dear!!!!!

case closed!!!!!!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Jeesh.. Ive removed the swear posts. Thanks Penny.

Thread Locked, I cant see that any adult discussion can continue here.


----------

